# Probleme mit fetchmail - Suse 9.0



## henk hopemann (28. März 2005)

Hallo Linux-Gemeinde,

ich muss nochmal etwas fragen, bin aber schon ein ganzes Stück weitergekommen.
Wenn ich meine Mails mit fetchmail abhole, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

1 message for Hendrik_Hoffmann@gmx.net at pop.gmx.net (1723 octets).
reading message Hendrik_Hoffmann@gmx.net@pop.gmx.net:1 of 1 (1723 octets) .fetchmail: SMTP connect to localhost failed
fetchmail: SMTP transaction error while fetching from pop.gmx.net
fetchmail: Query status=10 (SMTP)

die Config-Datei sieht folgendermaßen aus:

poll pop.gmx.net protocol POP3 user Hendrik_Hoffmann@gmx.net to root password ###

Bitte um Hilfe und Danke im Vorraus

Hendrik


----------



## henk hopemann (28. März 2005)

Hab den Fehler gefunden, lag bei Postfix.
Schöne Ostern noch, Hendrik


----------

